
Keep Controversial Git Opinions to Yourself (And Out of .gitignore) - practicalcat
https://devonmoss.com/keep-it-to-yourself/
======
dozzie
I can't wait until you discover that you can put .gitignore into a
subdirectory and also add the .gitignore to itself (e.g. by using an asterisk
or adding it explicitly).

~~~
practicalcat
Mind Blown

